# Paphiopedilum chamberlainianum



## Spaph (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Very nice crisp photo of beautiful flowers!

How would you rate the growth speed on this plant?
I tried two plants and both were terribly slow. not sure if I want to try one more or give up on them.


----------



## Spaph (Jun 11, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very nice crisp photo of beautiful flowers!
> 
> How would you rate the growth speed on this plant?
> I tried two plants and both were terribly slow. not sure if I want to try one more or give up on them.



Thanks!

Yes, they are slow  I have another I bought as near blooming size which I have had for 3 years and it still hasn't bloomed. It was a treat to get this one to finally bloom. I bought it as blooming size and it took another 2 years till it bloomed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought two big flowering sized plants two years ago also. 
One actually bloomed but I gave it away. 

They are probably the worst grower of anything I've ever had along with a few seedlings of micranthum x Fumi's Delight cross. 
Gosh, I honestly feel like dumping them all out sometimes. lol
and only so much more so after seeing that Orchid Inn carries this species for good price any way. 

Now, I have a third plant, which has a tag that reads victoria-reginae, which I think is the same thing as chamberlainianum, except the plant is much much smaller. It is supposedly a flowering size. It is pushing yet another leaf, not a spike.


----------



## gego (Jun 12, 2017)

Very nice. I have one and waiting for more flowers to open. This species is picky. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 12, 2017)

Could someone please help me understand the difference between this and VR?


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 12, 2017)

Very nice flower beautifully photographed. Well done.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 12, 2017)

Good one. Same questions as that of Ozpaph. whats the difference between this and VR?


----------



## gego (Jun 12, 2017)

ksriramkumar said:


> Good one. Same questions as that of Ozpaph. whats the difference between this and VR?



From an AOS article, they are both the same. Seems like VR is used now a days.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2017)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice blooming


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2017)

That's really, really beautiful! What I especially like about this clone is the perfectly clear, sharp, richly coloured markings. There's nothing "fuzzy" or "smudged" about the colour on this one. That's really great! You should self it and make more. 

Keep growing it well and it will build up strength as it gets bigger. In time (5 or 6 years), it will become multiple growth with mulitple inflorescences that never stop blooming. I've seen big, old specimens of this species and they were spectacular! It just takes dedication to put in the time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 14, 2017)

Victoria reginae name came first. Then there was no proof of any difference between the two so vr takes presence. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 14, 2017)

thank you


----------



## StreetVariety (Jun 14, 2017)

I love chamberlainianums! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## blondie (Jun 15, 2017)

Wounderfull love the dorsal markings and the lip to, very nice congrats.


----------



## gego (Jun 15, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Victoria reginae name came first. Then there was no proof of any difference between the two so vr takes presence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I did not say the article stated that chamberlainianum name came first, it stated that "for plants formerly known as such are the same as VR and that is now the commonly accepted name".


----------

